# cable vault



## JUNIO

Hola,

no tengo ni idea de a qué puede referirse. Hablamos de una Subestación Submarina de cable subterráneo.

Procurement and installation of the cable vault and onshore cable to connect the cable vault to the onshore substation, if required.
 
MI INTENTO:
Adquisición e instalación del cable vault y del cable en tierra para conectar el cable vault a la subestación en tierra, si es necesario.
 
Gracias


----------



## Peter P

Hola JUNIO

Cable vault  es la caja de empalme de cables.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## JUNIO

Ah, vale. ¿Lo de empalme no suena un poco coloquial? No sé porque no tengo ni idea de este tema, pero como va dentro de un contrato... 

Yo, por lo pronto, me quedo con tu sugerencia. Gracias


----------



## jalibusa

Vault se traduce a veces como "pozo de visita", es un hueco en el piso, con paredes de hormigón en el que puede introducirse un individuo y trabajar con los cables y sus empalmes.


----------



## mora

Hola

Creo que es un pozo o una cámara, porque 'caja de empalme' significa 'junction box'. Un 'vault' es algo más grande, como dice jalibusa. 

saludos

Mora


----------



## Peter P

*cable vault*: Definition from Answers.com 

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## JUNIO

Vaya, por las descripciones que me das y el contexto. Cuadra más caja de empalme de cables.

Gracias, Peter P


----------



## Pachon

JUNIO said:


> Hola,
> 
> no tengo ni idea de a qué puede referirse. Hablamos de una Subestación Submarina de cable subterráneo.
> 
> Procurement and installation of the cable vault and onshore cable to connect the cable vault to the onshore substation, if required.
> 
> MI INTENTO:
> Adquisición e instalación del cable vault y del cable en tierra para conectar el cable vault a la subestación en tierra, si es necesario.
> 
> Gracias




....Suministro e instalación del cable blindado y del cable en tierra para conectar el cable blindado a la subestación en tierra, si fuese necesario


----------



## Pachon

....Suministro e instalación del cable blindado y del cable en tierra para conectar el cable blindado a la subestación en tierra, si fuese necesario


----------



## rodelu2

Pachon said:


> ....Suministro e instalación del cable blindado y del cable en tierra para conectar el cable blindado a la subestación en tierra, si fuese necesario


Me temo que en el original no aparece "blindado" y en tu versión no figura "vault" (pozo de visita). 
Se trata de la adquisición e instalación del pozo de visita y de cables para empleo en tierra firme, y de la conexión de ese pozo de visita a la subestación en tierra firme.


----------



## Pachon

rodelu2 said:


> Me temo que en el original no aparece "blindado" y en tu versión no figura "vault" (pozo de visita).
> Se trata de la adquisición e instalación del pozo de visita y de cables para empleo en tierra firme, y de la conexión de ese pozo de visita a la subestación en tierra firme.



Vault is blindado, también


----------



## rodelu2

Pachon said:


> Vault is blindado, también


Podrías, por favor, citar tus fuentes?


----------

